# strongman 5x5, mainly for strength or mass build?



## coldjim (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey there, im looking for a routine atm. I was just wondering, is the strongman mainly for strength or mass build?

My aim is to get bigger than i am, so i want a routine that helps with that, so i was wondering if the strongman could help with this? i would like strength too, but my main aim is to big build.

Also could someone help me with a diet plan? I have no clue where to start. What do you guys eat throughout the day and what am i looking to take in daily of protein, crabs etc?

thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crabs :lol:

firstly you need to be strong in the gym to be able to do strongman otherwise all you will get from it is fitness as the weights will be too heavy .

second have a look in the diet section for formulating a diet plan .


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

coldjim said:


> Hey there, im looking for a routine atm. I was just wondering, is the strongman mainly for strength or mass build?
> 
> My aim is to get bigger than i am, so i want a routine that helps with that, so i was wondering if the strongman could help with this? i would like strength too, but my main aim is to big build.
> 
> ...


I think it's an introduction to strength training. But as Ewen said, you have to have a certain base-strength to do the program. With the right diet you will gain size, but it's a strength programme not a bodybuilding. But if the e-book is to believed: strength training is a good foundation for bodybuilding as Arnold Schwarzenegger did.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A maximum of 3 crabs per day


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> A maximum of 3 crabs per day


Thats providing you get them from seawater, not.. You know...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

5x5 is a good intermediate routine that focuses mostly on strength but also does get you bigger. Don't know what your previous training experience is, but I'd probably not do the 5x5 until you've got a good six months plus of solid training under your belt and have developed some strength in the core lifts already.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would suggest looking at something like Rippetoes Starting Strength. There is loads of info about on it and it is easy to follow, easy to follow your progress which is very moitvational, and will build initial core strength. This iwll also give you time to sort your diet etc. and work out what works for you.


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

If strong lifts 5 x 5 is intermediate what would be advanced?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Elbabbo said:


> If strong lifts 5 x 5 is intermediate what would be advanced?


Look on the sl website ....5x5 advanced is next


----------



## Andy-E (Nov 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> Look on the sl website ....5x5 advanced is next


Whats this sl website? im also looking for a change of routine, cheers.


----------



## Andy-E (Nov 7, 2011)

Stronglifts.com found it


----------



## Andy-E (Nov 7, 2011)

Is the "FREE?" spread sheet worth downloading from sl.com or will i get a load of crap and then receive dodgy emails every day?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Andy-E said:


> Is the "FREE?" spread sheet worth downloading from sl.com or will i get a load of crap and then receive dodgy emails every day?


No i don't think it's spammy at all tbh, def a good read...


----------



## Andy-E (Nov 7, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> No i don't think it's spammy at all tbh, def a good read...


Ok i downloaded it and put all my info in on the tracker and its set my squats at 5x5 @60kg lol, does it mean one leg squats or what? Bench at 40kg press rows and deads at 40kg too. these weghts are +the bar at 20kg but still i cant understand why its starting me so low on the weight, its a strength routine all said and done??

Any ideas?


----------



## Grae (Oct 15, 2010)

Andy-E said:


> Ok i downloaded it and put all my info in on the tracker and its set my squats at 5x5 @60kg lol, does it mean one leg squats or what? Bench at 40kg press rows and deads at 40kg too. these weghts are +the bar at 20kg but still i cant understand why its starting me so low on the weight, its a strength routine all said and done??
> 
> Any ideas?


Stronglifts is definitely a beginner programme if you want it to be. All the lifts are big compound moves so the plan starts you nice and light (just the 20kg bar for total beginners). It feels stupid when you first start but it's all abou getting the form nailed so that when yyou reach the heavy loads you won't injure yourself or stall early. Starting out light and making progress by upping the weight each sesson is great for motivation.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Andy-E said:


> Ok i downloaded it and put all my info in on the tracker and its set my squats at 5x5 @60kg lol, does it mean one leg squats or what? Bench at 40kg press rows and deads at 40kg too. these weghts are +the bar at 20kg but still i cant understand why its starting me so low on the weight, its a strength routine all said and done??
> 
> Any ideas?


What are your current 1rms?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Andy-E said:


> Ok i downloaded it and put all my info in on the tracker and its set my squats at 5x5 @60kg lol, does it mean one leg squats or what? Bench at 40kg press rows and deads at 40kg too. these weghts are +the bar at 20kg but still i cant understand why its starting me so low on the weight, its a strength routine all said and done??
> 
> Any ideas?


Did the same to me mate, its so your muscles get used to the progression, although i ended up going up in 5's then back to 2.5's when it started getting heavy


----------

